
New algorithm solves major problem with homomorphic encryption - ColinWright
http://phys.org/news/2013-06-cloud-algorithm-major-problem-homomorphic.html#inlRlv
======
lvh
I wish this article wouldn't make silly statements like:

\--- Homomorphic encryption is one of the most exciting new research topics in
cryptography, which promises to make cloud computing perfectly secure. \---

No, it won't. It just has the property that you can perform some operations on
the ciphertext to produce a different, still valid, ciphertext.

~~~
damarquis
Don't forget that when decrypted the result must match the operation performed
on the corresponding plaintexts.

